

The 10/20/30 Rule of PowerPoint - MykalMorton
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html#axzz0j43SNzRs

======
phil_KartMe
Ugh. Yes, 10-20-30 is what most VCs ask for. However, it's not what works in a
first meeting. You can't demo a product and sell a dream with 10/20/30.

[http://platformsandnetworks.blogspot.com/2009/12/pitching.ht...](http://platformsandnetworks.blogspot.com/2009/12/pitching.html)

[http://www.kartme.com/blog/pitching-without-
powerpoint-8-tip...](http://www.kartme.com/blog/pitching-without-
powerpoint-8-tips-first-meeting)

~~~
turnersauce
I think that Beamer is a good alternative for those who want a relatively
nice-looking presentation without shelling out $2000 for a Mac + another $80
for iWork.

<http://latex-beamer.sourceforge.net/>

------
bitwize
10 KILL "POWERPNT.EXE"

20 PRINT "PROBLEM SOLVED!"

30 END

(Hint: The KILL command in old Microsoft BASIC deleted a file.)

